
Springer Textbooks More Than 10 Years Old Available for Free Legal Download - nkurz
http://link.springer.com/search/page/8?facet-language=%22En%22&facet-content-type=%22Book%22&showAll=false
======
msie
Sooo many good books! I'm exhausted! Here are some good ones:

MPEG Video Compression Standard:

[http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/b115884](http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/b115884)

Chaos and Fractals:

[http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/b97624](http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/b97624)

Proofs from THE BOOK:

[http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-3-662-05412-3](http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-3-662-05412-3)

Joel on Software:

[http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-1-4302-0753-5](http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-1-4302-0753-5)

Programming Challenges:

[http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/b97559](http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/b97559)

~~~
zappo2938
The Things You Should Never Do, Part One by Joel Spolsky should be mandatory
reading for every tech executive.[1] Springer might add more value to the
texts by enabling Medium style side comments on an HTML version for readers to
either ask for help or for experts to clarify and extend. Use the job posting
business model to post jobs in the comments in specific disciplines of the
texts to create revenue.

[1]
[http://link.springer.com/chapter/10.1007/978-1-4302-0753-5_2...](http://link.springer.com/chapter/10.1007/978-1-4302-0753-5_24)

~~~
frik
Chapter 4, page 313 is quite an interesting read (2000 vs 2015 point of view)

The corrected link from page 316 (bottom) - hilarious:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20001203002400/http://microsoft.c...](http://web.archive.org/web/20001203002400/http://microsoft.com/business/vision/netwhitepaper.asp)

Page 325 talks about the porting effort which didn't work out, and the Wasabi
language was born:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FogBugz#History](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FogBugz#History)

------
isb
Some good CS books that I found:

Approximation Algorithms
[http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-3-662-04565-7](http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-3-662-04565-7)

How to Solve It: Modern Heuristics
[http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-3-662-07807-5](http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-3-662-07807-5)

Modern Graph Theory
[http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-1-4612-0619-4](http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-1-4612-0619-4)

Computational Geometry
[http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-3-662-03427-9](http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-3-662-03427-9)

~~~
sitkack
From Newton to Mandelbrot
[http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-3-642-86780-4](http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-3-642-86780-4)
shows how to use small tractable computer simulations to understand Physics.

Modern Heuristics is in my top-k books of all time. Check out Zbigniew
Michalewicz's other books @
[http://cs.adelaide.edu.au/~zbyszek/books.html](http://cs.adelaide.edu.au/~zbyszek/books.html)

~~~
signa11
> Check out Zbigniew Michalewicz's other books @ ...

thank you ! this led me to his books on evolution programs (Genetic Algorithms
+ Data Structures = Evolutionary Programs), which is an excellent book as
well.

------
bluenose69
Access seems to have been cut off about 2 hours ago. Presumably this was a
mistake, but new-year optimists might hope that Springer did this on purpose,
to gauge the market at low cost. As someone with a full-time job, I'd be happy
to pay $10 to $20 to download an old book that might come in handy, but with
conventional download costs being half the paper cost, I balk and just walk
over to the university library so I can copy the 5 pages I actually need in
the book.

~~~
impendia
I am not an expert on copyright law -- do you (or anyone) know to what extent
I am legally allowed to share the books I downloaded from Springer's website
while I could?

In particular, I am teaching a course this spring based on two Springer books
that I was able to download yesterday. If I e-mail PDFs to all of my students,
am I legally in the clear?

~~~
NotOscarWilde
I am not an expert either, but it is unlikely you ever had the right to share
the files in any way, especially as it seems the error had still the standard
license, but with cost of 0.00.

I am quite annoyed by this revert -- especially by the fact that big
publishers can generate so much good will just by a simple error that gets
shared on the Internet, while the correction will get minimal exposure.

------
mturmon
Larry Wasserman's _All of Statistics_ is there at
[http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-0-387-21736-9](http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-0-387-21736-9).

 _Optimization_ by Lange is at
[http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-1-4757-4182-7](http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-1-4757-4182-7)

 _Time Series Analysis and Its Applications_ by Shumway and Stoffer
([http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-1-4757-3261-0](http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-1-4757-3261-0)),
who developed the EM tools for fitting state space models to time series by
maximum likelihood, but were largely uncredited by the NIPS crowd.

------
userbinator
Looks like another good collection for archive.org to back up... ;-)

The site works without Javascript _and_ contains direct links to PDFs, which
is an unexpected bonus in this age of single-page JS apps and DRM. Very nice.

I wonder if the 2005 ones will also become free in 2016?

~~~
rgawdzik
It won't be archived because of the robots.txt

------
kevindeasis
One of the things I've realized just a few days ago was that we need better
technology to absorb content efficiently.

There are so many books out there that I want to read, but might never be able
to read because I will not have enough time. It would be amazing if there was
just a way to download a book and understand its contents right into my brain
in a matter of minutes.

~~~
vilius
Last time I had to absorb content efficiently I went for Kindle and their
text-to-speech set at faster pace. I followed the robot's voice by reading the
book myself and writing down a summary sentence / keywords per every page
read. This way it took me a day (from early morning to late night) to read a
400 pages long Lawrence Lessig's "Code 2" and write a review. Next day I
managed to get highest score at the relevant exam. It kind of makes sense that
reading + writing + listening allows one to deeply absorb content and probably
is the best combination so far.

It would be really interesting to see an interactive textbook that is combined
with audiobook and asks you to read along and summarise every chapter. Not
only it would increase speed of reading, but also help with memorising
content.

~~~
Luc
> It kind of makes sense that reading + writing + listening allows one to
> deeply absorb content and probably is the best combination so far.

This is probably one of the best ideas I read on HN this year. It just seems
to match up very well with my own study experiences, and the advice I have
read recently in 'A Mind for Numbers'
[http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00G3L19ZU](http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00G3L19ZU)

Thanks, I shall try this!

------
diffraction
While this may have been true when it was posted it is no longer true. If you
think about it the idea doesn't make sense because the still living authors
still want a cut. It's unfortunate because it's very difficult to find good
textbooks just by searching yourself because the prices are so high.

~~~
gte525u
It may just be the site getting hammered. I'm seeing my searches limited to
2011-Present even though I'm searching 1990-Present.

~~~
icebraining
Sounds more like they just hid them until they have a proper fix.

------
jarmitage
Interesting books with >4 star Amazon ratings:

The Meaning of Relativity (Einstein)
[http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-94-011-6022-3](http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-94-011-6022-3)

Centauri Dreams: Imagining and Planning Interstellar Exploration
[http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-1-4757-3894-0](http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-1-4757-3894-0)

The Physics of Musical Instruments
[http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-0-387-21603-4](http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-0-387-21603-4)

Introduction to Nanoscale Science and Technology
[http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/b119185](http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/b119185)

Scanning Electron Microscopy and X-ray Microanalysis
[http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-1-4615-0215-9](http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-1-4615-0215-9)

Structures or Why Things Don't Fall Down
[http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-1-4615-9074-3](http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-1-4615-9074-3)

Fundamentals of Power Electronics
[http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/b100747](http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/b100747)

Advanced Organic Chemistry A/B
[http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/b114222](http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/b114222)
[http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/b114293](http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/b114293)

Principles of Terrestrial Ecosystem Ecology
[http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/b97397](http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/b97397)

------
ternaryoperator
One of the best of these is Holub on Patterns [1], which is IMO _the best_
book for learning patterns. How to implement patterns, how to know which ones
to use where, and how to use them in combination. Excellent, clear tutorial.
Implementation language is Java.

[1] [http://goo.gl/DKFzCe](http://goo.gl/DKFzCe)

~~~
shoo
Slight tangent: if one is interested in design patterns, consider reading the
book "A Pattern Language", 1977 by Christopher Alexander et al. It's the
original patterns book, for architecture.

Continuing tangent: if that sounds interesting, please consider also reading
the precursor book "The Timeless Way of Building" by Christopher Alexander. It
focuses on the theory and the philosophy. This is a beautiful book, in both
senses of the beauty of the book itself, and the beauty of the ideas contained
inside. It is very humane.

"There is one timeless way of building. It is thousands of years old, and the
same today as it has always been. The great traditional buildings of the past,
the villages and tents and temples in which man feels at home, have always
been made by people who were very close to the center of this way. And as you
will see, this way will lead anyone who looks for it to buildings which are
themselves as ancient in their form as the trees and hills,and as our faces
are."

It wouldn't hurt to have more humane and beautiful things in the world,
particularly those that are designed and built and customised by those who
must inhabit or use them. Whether those things are buildings, or software, or
laws, or societal goals.

[http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ISBN=0195024028](http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ISBN=0195024028)

[http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?TheTimelessWayOfBuilding](http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?TheTimelessWayOfBuilding)

------
iamcreasy
Aaron Swartz would be really happy if he heard this news.

------
8ig8
Filter for all books published in English at least 10 years ago
(downloadable), newest first:

[http://link.springer.com/search?facet-content-
type=%22Book%2...](http://link.springer.com/search?facet-content-
type=%22Book%22&date-facet-mode=between&facet-end-year=2005&facet-
language=%22En%22&showAll=false&facet-start-year=1815)

~~~
scarmig
"Undergraduate Texts in Mathematics", published at least 10 years ago. Higher
signal to noise if you're just looking to pick up some field of mathematics.

[http://link.springer.com/search?facet-
series=%22666%22&facet...](http://link.springer.com/search?facet-
series=%22666%22&facet-content-type=%22Book%22&date-facet-mode=between&facet-
start-year=1958&previous-start-year=1958&facet-end-year=2004&previous-end-
year=2015)

~~~
bobo123
This is great - I've been looking for a good series to have on hand when I
want to dive deeper into a math field on an as-needed basis. For example, the
Linear Algebra one could be really useful if I decide to get deeper into any
Machine Learning stuff -
[http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-1-4612-1670-4](http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-1-4612-1670-4)

It's possible to do things with statistics/ML even without having the greatest
grasp on linear algebra, but it sure would help to have a firmer foundation.
Thanks!

~~~
Ductapemaster
Although I have not read that book, for linear algebea I would highly
recommend Gilbert Strang's book. It's one of the few textbooks for which I
would pay full price, even today. Also, his lectures are available on youtube
from MIT, and he's quite good.

~~~
oddsignals
If you read German, his "Lineare Algebra" was published by Springer in 2003:

[http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-3-642-55631-9](http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-3-642-55631-9)

------
adaml_623
Well there are prices appearing now for me in the UK so apparently those
freebies weren't intentional.

 _sad_

~~~
gagagababa
I'm in UK as well and everything was working just fine up until ~15 minutes
ago.

~~~
ioltas
This may be something decided depending on your geographic position where
author's or editor's rights are differently being applied then.. From where I
am I can get a "Download Book" button.

~~~
nikkev
Not sure about that, just checked a link from a book that I had downloaded
previously (this morning) and the download option was no longer there.

~~~
_Codemonkeyism
Same here (Germany), saw this in the morning, wanted to download after lunch,
doesn't work anymore.

------
kfogel
Is there some sort of announcement from Springer about this? Specifically, one
in which they state what the license is, e.g., CC-BY or CC-BY-SA or something
like that? I'll bet they attached either the No-Derivs (ND) or Non-Commercial
(NC) limitations, though -- would love to be wrong about that. In the PDFs
I've looked at so far, they didn't bother to change the copyright statement at
the front of the book, so they still all _appear_ to be under traditional
restrictive copyright, whatever new terms Springer intends notwithstanding.

-Karl

~~~
teachingaway
yeah, it looks like they are still under traditional copyright. It's just that
the purchase price is $0.00. Free as in beer.

Still, that's pretty cool!

~~~
kfogel
Well, right now it's still technically illegal to download them, unless &
until Springer actually says some different license. Not that anyone would be
prosecuted, obviously; one could clearly claim that it was obvious that
Springer intended to distribute them at the very least for personal non-
commercial use, even if Springer didn't say so explicitly anywhere. If the
terms are even more liberal than that, so much the better... But it ain't so
till Springer says it's so :-).

~~~
adrianm
Why is it technically illegal to download them?

~~~
vidarh
It isn't, assuming Springer doesn't have contracts with author precluding it.
Springer is either the copyright holder or is authorised to distribute, and
they are explicitly making the works available for download. You don't need
any additional permission.

Any license changes they publish are important to establish your right to make
any _subsequent_ copies, though.

------
jacquesm
Thank you Nate, that is the best link of HN for the year. I'm seriously
impressed with Springer for doing this. Who is next, Elsevier?

~~~
jrochkind1
It looks like it was a mistake?

Now I'm imagining a Yes Men style hack where we release a P.R. apparently from
Elsevier where they make all of their backfiles open access because of the
social good it would do.

~~~
JadeNB
To be fair, although they are both way, way behind, Elsevier and Springer both
have a surprising amount of material available for free online. (I don't say
this with any relevant examples to hand, but rather as a mathematician who is
often surprised that I don't need to use my university proxy to access an
article.)

I also think that Springer deserves serious credit for their commitment to
reasonable e-book publication: once you have access, you download the PDF and
you have it; no DRM, no special reader software. So many other e-publishing
sites want to make sure that I can't actually read their files that this
straightforward approach is a relief.

With that said, I am bummed that I missed this apparent window of opportunity!

~~~
jacquesm
I got a book about Ted Nelson out of it and I don't feel like a pirate :)
Wished it had lasted a little longer though, I had an hour and a half
conference call and I figured I was going to spend some time tonight looking
over the computer section to get some 'light reading' for the new year.
Springer has a hard time competing on price with the amount of free stuff that
is floating around on the net, but the quality of their bookshelf is very high
and this was the closest we ever got to having an actual library online, even
if only for 2 hours. It'd be interesting to see which books were downloaded by
the whole community.

------
paulojreis
Oh, crap. What you have done... How am I supposed to leave the house, now? :)

BTW: found this gem for _brain-science_ junkies:
[http://rd.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-3-642-79928-0](http://rd.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-3-642-79928-0)
\- Neurobiology of Decision-Making, edited by Damásio, Damásio & Christen (the
first "Damásio" is António Damásio, author of "Descartes' Error").

------
rswier
Searched for "Compiler" and was not disappointed.

Tim Budd's "An APL Compiler" is a classic.

I love the goofy title of Mads Tofte's: "Compiler Generators What They Can Do,
What They Might Do, and What They Will Probably Never Do"

Paid a handsome amount for these and many others at Reiter's Books back in the
day!

~~~
spopejoy
It's insane the ebook costs $89.

------
raverbashing
For theoretical purposes, unless you're working at the very edge of the state-
of-the-art, a book 10 years old is as good as new

Besides Machine Learning and some niche topics most books on the list should
be very useful and applicable

------
zaf
This is simply fantastic. I'm sure all publishers will follow. +1 to Springer.

Here is my current read:

Alan Turing: Life and Legacy of a Great Thinker
[http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-3-662-05642-4](http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-3-662-05642-4)

~~~
zaf
Well it's understandable.

While most of us are in the middle of holidays theres some poor soul beavering
away trying to implement some feature before the "end of the year" deadline
and tapped the wrong combination of keys and bam! the bank account graph
starts dipping and crap hits the fan.

Hey, why don't you read some of the theoretical security / programming books
that your company publishes?

-11 to Springer.

------
dang
This was discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10800881](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10800881),
but another thread seems like a good idea, so more people can know about this.
The intellectual riches available here are incredible.

~~~
jacquesm
I missed the first round, super happy to see this.

------
isb
Thank you! Since the browsing experience on Springer is not very friendly,
here is a link to all the old Springer titles in Amazon's catalog:

Springer: [http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=sr_adv_b/?search-
alias=s...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=sr_adv_b/?search-
alias=stripbooks&unfiltered=1&field-keywords=&field-author=&field-
title=&field-isbn=&field-publisher=springer&node=&field-p_n_condition-
type=&p_n_feature_browse-bin=&field-subject=&field-language=&field-
dateop=before&field-datemod=1&field-dateyear=2006&sort=relevanceexprank&Adv-
Srch-Books-Submit.x=23&Adv-Srch-Books-Submit.y=17)

Apress: [http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=sr_adv_b/?search-
alias=s...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=sr_adv_b/?search-
alias=stripbooks&unfiltered=1&field-keywords=&field-author=&field-
title=&field-isbn=&field-publisher=apress&node=&field-p_n_condition-
type=&p_n_feature_browse-bin=&field-subject=&field-language=&field-
dateop=before&field-datemod=1&field-dateyear=2006&sort=relevanceexprank&Adv-
Srch-Books-Submit.x=33&Adv-Srch-Books-Submit.y=8)

------
kickingvegas
"Formulas, Facts and Constants for Students and Professionals in Engineering,
Chemistry, and Physics" by Helmut and Kurt Fischbeck. Just download it now and
thank me later.
[http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-3-642-72555-5](http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-3-642-72555-5)

~~~
preordained
Gold! God bless you, sir!

------
LittlePeter
The fun is over. There are only 135 books available now instead of 56,000.

~~~
nikkev
Yeah, most of the books I attempted to download were restricted.

------
sitkack
I really wish the ACM would do this, even if it was +15 years.

------
RBerenguel
Access is no longer open (at least not from my side)... I guess it was some
bug at Springer? A pity.

------
calvins
My favorite find so far is "Advances in Crypto" conference proceedings going
back to the early eighties:

\-
[http://link.springer.com/search?query=%22advances+in+cryptol...](http://link.springer.com/search?query=%22advances+in+cryptology%22&showAll=false)

~~~
dchest
Crypto thread is here!

\- The Design of Rijndael
[http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-3-662-04722-4](http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-3-662-04722-4)

~~~
dchest
The book is still available for free from the authors:

[http://jda.noekeon.org/#RijndaelBook](http://jda.noekeon.org/#RijndaelBook)

------
yarapavan
For those who are interested in these kind of programs, please see directory
of open access books (DOAB) site -
[http://www.doabooks.org/doab?func=subject&uiLanguage=en](http://www.doabooks.org/doab?func=subject&uiLanguage=en)

------
DanBC
Beauty of Fractals:
[http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-3-642-61717-1](http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-3-642-61717-1)

Chaos and Fractals:
[http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/b97624](http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/b97624)

------
datihein
I'm now seeing "Get Access" (i.e., pay money) instead of "Download Book". I
wonder if Springer shut this down? Or if there is some quantity or rate limit
on the downloads?

------
vive-la-liberte
How long will they remain accessible for download? Hopefully indefinitely. I'm
on vacation. Crossing my fingers I'll be able to download them when I get
home.

------
bewe42
This is so awesome. Makes and ruins my day. I'm wondering what that means for
authors and writing technical books in general though. Have authors a say in
this?

~~~
vidarh
Technical subjects are probably the best possible to do this in for both
publishers and authors - especially textbooks quickly depreciate in monetary
value, but they'll gain a lot of extra exposure for authors and newer titles.

I'm sure they have some classics where they'll lose some sales, but most of
these titles will have been superseded by newer books or subsequent editions
of the same books long ago.

------
ScottBurson
Some of these aren't very old at all! E.g.:

 _Intertwingled_ , about Ted Nelson, 2014:

[http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-3-319-16925-5](http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-3-319-16925-5)

------
xerophyte12932
I love how you can download individual chapters instead of the entire book

------
pmiller2
Best of all, you can use Lulu.com or a similar service to print them if you
want nice hardcopies. :)

------
JohnHammersley
What a great announcement for the end of the year :)

+1 to msie's recommendation to read Chaos & Fractals
([http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/b97624](http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/b97624))

------
graycat
I downloaded the HTML of the page. Out in the middle of the text is a really
simple version of the full list easy to work with in an editor. I got a list
of the PDFs I'd like (basically nearly all the analysis and applied math and
nearly none of the algebra or topology, and set up a script with the famous
CURL to do the downloads to file names I'd picked out, etc.

But their Web server rejected, "closed", all the CURL connections. I tried
some really simple software I had based just on sockets, and those connections
were closed also. My Web browser connects and downloads the file one at a time
just fine.

So, maybe I need a newer version of CURL that looks more like a Web browser?

Or just use Firefox, manually, one PDF at a time. Bummer.

~~~
pmiller2
Check out the -A option to spoof your user agent with curl. If you use a
proper user agent string, that will probably work.

------
lottin
For R users this book is a classic:

Modern Applied Statistics with S
[http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-0-387-21706-2](http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-0-387-21706-2)

------
vram22
This thread could be useful even if the Springer action was a mistake (or
whatever) and the free books download facility has been withdrawn - because
many people have mentioned book titles that they like. I, for one, was not
aware of many of these titles, and my guess is that many others would be in
the same position. So this thread is a useful resource. It would be great if
readers who can, could vote this thread up for a day or two at least, so it
stays visible until people get a bit of time to copy book titles to check out
or buy later. Thanks.

------
gaurangagrawal
This is so amazing. Thanks for sharing. Computer Science books before 2005 can
be found using: [http://link.springer.com/search?facet-content-
type=%22Book%2...](http://link.springer.com/search?facet-content-
type=%22Book%22&date-facet-mode=between&facet-end-year=2005&facet-
language=%22En%22&previous-start-
year=1960&sortOrder=newestFirst&showAll=false&previous-end-year=2016&facet-
start-year=1995&facet-discipline=%22Computer+Science%22)

~~~
ihaveajob
I'm getting 0 results. Is that so?

------
BorisMelnik
Amazing! Right off the bad I found some great topics:

[http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-1-4302-6383-8](http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-1-4302-6383-8)
[http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-3-642-30241-1](http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-3-642-30241-1)

Looked like great reads right off the bad. Thanks OP!

~~~
forgotten_pw
Maybe you already know this, but I think the phrase you're looking for is
"right off the bat". I'm not really sure where it comes from though. Just
thought you might want some stranger on the internet to correct your usage of
idioms (seriously though; I'm not trying to be a dick, just trying to share
some knowledge).

~~~
bewe42
baseball analogy?

~~~
forgotten_pw
Yes! Thank you. I've never really thought about the phrase, despite having
used it (probably) hundreds of times.

------
kanche
Woah, it's a treasure trove! I am definitely checking out some of the books
mentioned in the thread :)

Unfortunately, some of the old and gold Springer books are available only in
paper format like Shreve's Stochastic Calculus for Finance [0].

[0]
[http://www.springer.com/gp/book/9780387401003](http://www.springer.com/gp/book/9780387401003)

~~~
jeffwass
FYI, Shreve's "Brownian Motion and Stochastic Calculus" book is available :

[http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-1-4684-0302-2](http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-1-4684-0302-2)

------
bitL
Can somebody please download them all and seed them?

~~~
cube00
AFAIK, they are still covered by copyright (they are just being sold for
$0.00; so free as in beer) so we won't necessarily have the right to
redistribute in any way we might like unless explicitly allowed.

------
jetskindo
In times like these I realize I just can't read all I want to read. There is
so much it's overwhelming.

~~~
jacquesm
Read what you need. The rest will be there when you need it too... It's like
being given an 'all you can eat' card with indefinite lifetime, only in this
context the card should probably read 'all you can read' :)

------
elorant
Seems like demand was so high they had to kill it. I guess that’s what happens
when you hit first page of HN, there must have been thousands of geeks
downloading books by the dozens. Well it was good while it lasted. Managed to
download a few books. Better luck next time/year.

------
codyb
Very cool. They've got one book in Italian, and I just started learning, maybe
after my easy Berlitz, I'll try to learn some Italian and refresh some
Mathematics at the same time.

------
rswier
Once again the internet has demonstrated it's ability to (semi-)autonomously
heal damage and mis-configuration by replicating data from the faulty nodes. I
trust the keepers of this valuable data will occasionally admire and validate
these backups, replicate sparingly, and never profit except to enrich their
knowledge. Guilty twinges may be eased by giving back to the nearest
struggling technical book store in your area :)

------
yomritoyj
My selected and slightly annotated list, primarily probability and statistics
[https://www.jyotirmoy.net/posts/2015-12-29-springer-
openacce...](https://www.jyotirmoy.net/posts/2015-12-29-springer-
openaccess.html)

------
wfunction
Does anyone have any list of "must-have" book recommendations for those who
have access? Books that explain technical topics well? I'm thinking of topics
ranging numerical simulation to ODEs to optimization to spectral graph theory
to parsing etc.

------
conistonwater
Solving Ordinary Differential Equations II by Hairer and Wanner:
[http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-3-642-05221-7](http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-3-642-05221-7)

------
steinsgate
Most of these books were already available for free (but not legal) download
at Library Genesis [http://gen.lib.rus.ec/](http://gen.lib.rus.ec/)

------
DrNuke
That's good for fundamentals but most of the applied science is inevitably out
of date. Would not waste too much time searching dustbins, then: trying
novelty is more intriguing.

------
siscia
Some of you can point out some interesting book about distributed system ?

There are a lot of books about the subject but I don't know if those books are
valid...

------
sridharpoduri
this announcement made my holidays even more wonderful. all i need now is
sneak into a corner and start soaking up this treasure trove of knowledge.

------
CurtMonash
Huh? I'm seeing 135 books there, total, including 4 in math.

Springer actually seems to offer >19,000 math books.

Is that the correct link? What am I missing?

~~~
stats_lly
Same here - was seeing 59 pages of stats books this morning, and only 2 books
are in stats now.

------
copperx
Any suggestions?

------
wycx
Will we see the same thing from Elsevier?

~~~
HelloNurse
No.

------
baby
This is awesome! Does anyone know about cryptography in Springer? Any good 10
year old textbooks I should get?

------
jboggan
Thank you, this made my time period. "Graphs and Networks (Transfinite and
Nonstandard)" woo-hoo!

------
iamleppert
Umm, what happened? I clicked on a few of those titles below and its asking me
to PAY!!!

:(

Information should be free.

------
fithisux
Schneider's "Verification of Reactive Systems" is there and yuuummy.

------
hidroto
i wonder how many books we all downloaded

i got

APL Programs for the Mathematics Classroom Norman Thomson

Arithmetic Geometry Edited by Gary Cornell

BASIC Game Plans Computer Games and Puzzles Programmed in BASIC

An APL Compiler Timothy Budd

The Chemical Bond Tadamasa Shida

Holub on Patterns: Learning Design Patterns by Looking at Code

Proofs from the Book

------
pablooa
Anyone managed to crawl the site before prices appeared again? :P

------
anujdeshpande
This is pure money. Thanks for the link OP !

------
jjtheblunt
The title seems false: it's easy to find Lecture Notes in Mathematics titles
more than 10 years old which are pay only.

------
shadowfax92
can someone share links of best CS books meeting this criteria?

------
enkephalin
so are retailers like amazon just going to carry on selling these books, for
in some cases hundreds of dollars, without any notice that you can get it for
free, albeit only digitally?

~~~
Conjoiner
offcourse not, retailers are very sensitive to matters of ethics like this.

------
xt00
wow this is pretty awesome

------
singularity7
wow

------
zump
Why is there no announcement by Springer on this?

------
marincounty
It ended for my IP. Don't know if they set a limit of books per IP, or it just
ended? 4:53 a.m. Pacific time. Good while it lasted.

------
sytelus
If you get so excited by limited set of old book, here's something that will
keep you awake for many many nights:

[https://www.safaribooksonline.com/](https://www.safaribooksonline.com/)

For couple of $100 bucks you can get unlimited access to virtually every
CS/tech book out there. This include brand new ones and even exclusive access
to books with future publish date.

~~~
ColbyJackRat
You know, you seem pretty out of touch.

You are comparing something free with a service that costs "couple of $100
bucks", more specifically $400/year for a subscription. If $400 is so little
to you that you can just toss it aside that's all well and good, but that is
not the case for a lot of people.. most of whom the subject of this post is
aimed.

~~~
dhoe
400$/y is not much for what you get from Safari books, and it's a minor
expense for many professionals in the first world.

